# Gentle Giants



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2016)

Out taking videos of goats yesterday when I look over and saw this-

Blue - Saying hi and wanting a kiss!  Maybe a "little" demanding about the kiss- but he got it! 

This will go in the "favorites" file.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 13, 2016)

Aww!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 13, 2016)

very cute!


----------



## TAH (Sep 13, 2016)

Awe!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 13, 2016)

Too sweet!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

Good boy! He and Mel look quite a bit alike as far as build/size. Would be interesting to bring Mel back for a visit. Might could happen, he'll be my only animal responsibility for a while after the move. /


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Good boy! He and Mel look quite a bit alike as far as build/size. Would be interesting to bring Mel back for a visit. Might could happen, he'll be my only animal responsibility for a while after the move. /



Would love to see Mel! You too! 

Blue is most like Callie. Just no black mask... Pete is much like "D" in his big "babyness".  He is more muscular than Pete but that is because he is always on the move.  We can often find Blue UNDER the walkway with the baby goats. He likes being with the babies. Chunk loves the adults. Pete goes where we tell him... he seems to not really have a preference.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

Now that I think on it... this bit of time might be my last best chance for road trips for quite a while... Once I start occupying the farm with animals, traveling is going to become substantially more difficult if not near impossible...


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Now that I think on it... this bit of time might be my last best chance for road trips for quite a while... Once I start occupying the farm with animals, traveling is going to become substantially more difficult if not near impossible...



Especially once you start milking. Once milking starts that's it. VERY hard to find someone to milk and often the does get picky and may not cooperate for a stranger. Our issue here is the dogs won't let anyone near their goats if we are not with them. Makes it really hard. Fortunately there is enough of us that we can duck out here and there if need be. 

Callie is in heat!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 13, 2016)

Southern - Are you going to breed Callie this time?

Latestarter - you are like us - we are making a quick trip to Florida next month to see family and then we are planning on sticking around for awhile.  Most of both sides of the family are planning trips to us so that is a plus.  Maybe I can get some of them to volunteer to help with fences????


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

OK SBC... Why would you share that Callie is in heat... and SMILE?!?!  Are you going to go for another litter?   Maybe "D" and Callie can produce another unbelievable litter for you?   Well? No secrets allowed on this! Come clean Lady!  @babsbag You are her closest confidant... what do YOU know about all this? I'd ask your protege' @Goat Whisperer but I know there's be no breaking her without truth serum... bright lights in her face wouldn't even phase her! 

If you are, you know I wish you nothing but the best and much success!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2016)

@Mike CHS @Latestarter 

I am thinking about Tiggs and Callie. 
Tiggs is now 2 1/2  and he has grown and matured quite nicely.

Tiggs is MASSIVE.  We sure can grow 'em here. LOL 
I measured him tonight ... it was not easy. HE is the biggest baby and when I go in he likes to put his head between my knees and then roll over for belly rubs. VERY hard to get him to stand up straight. I got his measurement at 35" although I think he may be closer to 36"  he just gets so wiggly! We had him on a diet because he was 160# and just a bit to heavy for his age. He is down to 145# summer weight. He will need the extra 10# or so for winter. 

I know I don't want to do another Callie/D only because I kept quite a few dogs and WILL NOT be keeping ANY if she does have another litter. So I thought Anatolians may be better. 

Tiggs has been an easy peeasy dog... We originally got him for a pet... but he ended up being a field dog...


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 13, 2016)

So glad we have a sitter who can milk and dogs trained to our sitters
Another reason to become active in your goat community


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 13, 2016)

We are very active in our goat community. Just not as much in the show world. We do a lot in the tri county area, most are homesteads that need herd evals, fecal analysis etc. 
The dogs that have been raised with friends visiting constantly still won't allow anyone in the field unless we are present.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 13, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> @Mike CHS @Latestarter
> 
> I am thinking about Tiggs and Callie.
> Tiggs is now 2 1/2  and he has grown and matured quite nicely.
> ...


36" ??
That's record  territory


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2016)

Cute picture.  The only thing missing is a big paw on top of her foot.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 13, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> We are very active in our goat community.
> The dogs that have been raied with friends visiting constantly still won't allow anyone in the field unless we are present.


That was for Latestarter 
I'm aware of your activity locally


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 13, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> 36" ??
> That's record  territory


This dog is a monster I tell ya  He is almost head level with the 4ft fence.
D is like 34 inches at the withers. D's brother, Badger is well over 6 feet tall when he stands on his back legs. He was upset with someone visiting on the farm an stood up, his head was over the 6ft panels.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 13, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> That was for Latestarter
> I'm aware of your activity locally


oops lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> 36" ??
> That's record  territory


Yeah he is kinda mutant. 
I am hoping to pull him out this weekend and get a better height measurement. 
"Leo" - "Not Leo's" twin as pups is super tall and long. Taller and longer than all the other dogs. We laugh all the time- have no idea where that gene came from.  He looks exactly like Callie.



GW is right- This is Badger 3 years ago Giving love!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 14, 2016)

The goat and sheep people we have met have been awesome with both info and friendship.  We have almost two months of county fairs and have been making the circuit to touch base with as many people as possible.

Southern - we will probably have an LGD soon but I would like to talk to you about a pup out of that combination.


----------



## Prairie Fleur (May 12, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Yeah he is kinda mutant.
> I am hoping to pull him out this weekend and get a better height measurement.
> "Leo" - "Not Leo's" twin as pups is super tall and long. Taller and longer than all the other dogs. We laugh all the time- have no idea where that gene came from.  He looks exactly like Callie.
> 
> ...


Badger looks so much like my London it startled me a little. Here's my big guy. About 3 years old as well.
Btw has anyone here had hips and elbows xrayed on their Pyrs? One of my cousins has a female Pyr and they gave her a VERY light dose of anesthetic to see if she'd be ok so they could spay her. It nearly killed her. I'm super worried about how to get my boys hips done without anesthesia. Not sure if this is the right thread for this but didn't know where to put it.


----------

